# FREE removal of anything made of metal and appliances working or not



## ablesbradley

We will come to you, home, business, Industrial, we will remove anything made of metal, car batteries, car parts, cars and trucks with or without titles,old tractor equipment, silos, boat motors, boat anchors, electrical wire, copper piping, beer cans, if its made of metal I will remove it for free. Also all appliances working or not. If you or anyone you know could use our service, please give us a call or email. Thank you & God Bless 
Ables Free Removal & Recycling 
850-313-7644 
[email protected]
serving the Panhandle 100% free service


Also Keep our number for the hurricane season, we help with tree removal out of drive ways ect.


----------



## Orion45

Thanks for picking up the washer and dryer in Pensacola.


----------



## sosmarine

How about the Symphonia at the base of the Navarre Bridge?


----------



## stonedv8

Heh, big boat that has been abandoned there for quite some time. There are some older threads circulating around here about the boat. It actually has a lot of history. Pretty interesting to read if you have the chance.


----------



## sosmarine

http://www.ncf.edu/novak/gweb1/Archives/Ringling/captain.htm


----------



## Pourman1

I have 3 or 4 batteries in the garage , don't know why I've kept them ... may not be worth your effort just for batteries , but if you're in the Navy Point area LMK :letsparty


----------



## ablesbradley

Yes I do take batteries, so please call 850-313-7644 so we can set a time and get directions, thank you


----------



## devildog83

Thanks for the pick up! Good guys to deal with folks.


----------



## ablesbradley

devildog83, anytime, glad we could help.


----------



## joebuck

Bump for these guys. I called them about a fridge I needed to get out of my garage and they came to get it on the same day. :clap Saved me from having to haul it. If you need to get rid of something like a fridge, give 'em a call. Thanks for your help with my fridge.


----------



## hyco

suppose to be picking up a fridge from my place today............tony


----------



## Heller High Water

do you guys pick up box springs and mattresses?


----------



## Orion45

> *Heller High Water (10/14/2009)*do you guys pick up box springs and mattresses?


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>"*We will come to you home, business, site, we will remove any thing made of metal, car batteries, car parts, boat motors, boat anchors, electrical wire, copper piping, beer cans, if its made of metal I will remove it for free. Also all appliances working or not*."


----------



## rocklobster

We have an upright commercial rated freezer we bought from Lowe's that quit on us after four months. Lowe's wouldn't replace it, so now, it's in my in-laws back yard collecting dust and weeds. It's in Gulf Breeze if you're interested. Hell, anyone who knows refrigeration might be able to fix it and sell it. We paid $600 for the damned thing.


----------



## ablesbradley

we also take computers and parts, and car batteries, and dose anyone know anyone who needs a 24 volt battery, for a boat, I have a like new one?


----------



## Boatjob1

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hello and THANKS for stopping by. I only had a few items for you when I called this morning, but you see now that your stop was worthwhile. I loaded him up. Great to meet you and your partner. THANK YOU! Any body on here that needs removal of anything that fits his description, hit him up. Nice guy, got here earlier than he stated (always a nice change), quick, courteous, and thorough......:clap Call or PM him. Tight lines, T</DIV>


----------



## ablesbradley

hope everyone dose alright through the storm, I can also do tree removal cheaper than anyone else around.


----------



## ablesbradley

We hope everyone made it through the storm safely, and if you have any thing you need removed for free please call us, we also remove water damaged appliances, and any metal debris.


----------



## BBshot

Thanks for getting that washer and dryer the other day out here in cantonment.... I actually found you on craigs list, did notknow ya were a forum member. 

BUMB FOR A GOOD SERVICE


----------



## ablesbradley

To every one we had scheduled for pick up of your metals, I do appoligize for being so late. Our transmission burned up the forward clutches, and I spent the weekend rebuilding it. I am happy to say that now we are up and running again, and can come and haul whatever it is you have. So please give us a call if you need us.


----------



## ablesbradley

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE


----------



## no_boundaries

got a stove, roll of chain link and some other miscellaneous stuff for ya. do you have a portaband?


----------



## Pourman1

There are 3 Car batteries on the curb in front of my House in Navy Point (Cousineau Road) :letsparty


----------



## stonedv8

> *ablesbradley (11/27/2009)*Hey call me 850-313-7644 what is a portband? I will pick up the stove an fence




Portaband is a portable bandsaw.



In reference to probably cutting the fence he has.


----------



## dbyrd2100

Nice guys,called yesterday and they were here today in the rain to pick it up.


----------



## dkdiver

There is an old oven sitting next to the dumpster at MBT that is available. It is definitely scrap so don't waste your time trying to fix it but it is there for the taking.


----------



## wld1985

Just sent you an email on afew things I've got..


----------



## seminolewind

I got chest freezer you can come get pm me if you are interested.


----------



## jjam

I still have that cast iron chiminey on my back porch if you near Tiger Point any time soon just give me a shout.

I believe youhave my cell but if not pm me and I'll shoot it to ya...

Jimmy


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Keep an eye out for a section of steel boat tongue for me.

I need 3 feet or more of 3" x 5" rectangular structural steel tube. Like from a boat trailer.

Will pay you more than scrape price plus some for finding it.

Galvanized would be preferred but painted is okay too.

Thanks


----------



## Big Mac

Do you pick up in the Niceville area? I have some old computers, monitors, printers that I need to get rid of.

Mac


----------



## Just One Fish

if your coming to Niceville post up when. I have a fridge/freezer that needs to go. 

ill be leaving for Tx on Monday and will be gone till jan. but id hate for you to make two trips out here.


----------



## Big Mac

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>I guess no reply means that you can't pick up in Niceville. I will just put them on the street for pick up.

Mac</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ablesbradley

also I can go to Niceville for working appliances


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top


----------



## 7mmbrowningman

PLEASE SEE ABOVE EDITED POST....


----------



## Sequoiha

He was supposed to pick up to refers at my place on sunday,, and never showed...


----------



## 7mmbrowningman

I have someone else coming to get my stuff now - I will see if they are interested in those if you like and let you know...just shoot me a PM and let me know!:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha

sure, just want to get rid of them,,, so they dont end up in a landfill somewhere..


----------



## ablesbradley

For starters i would like to apoligize Yes my roof collapsed and i was in the middle of fixxing it, and I am very sorry for forgetting about everyone i promised I would be there, on top of things I had a car being repaired as a top priorty for a customer and I am just very sorry, for the delay if I can make it up please let me know. I am one man tring to run 2 business and sometimes I just get overwelmed. If you still have these items please call me again tonight or in the morning and I will make sure i remove these items tomorow. Thank you and again sorry for the delay


----------



## Brandy

3208 birdseye Gb 2 motors in the drive. thanks


----------



## lastcast

Keepthe faith. Your doing what you can. We've all been there one time or another.

Good Luck,

Skip


----------



## Pourman1

He DID pick up the Batteries I put out :angel ... I have a Freezer for you if you want to get it ... NO hurry :letsparty


----------



## ablesbradley

Sorry everyone for not being in service for so long, my vehicle had blew a motor, and I was in the hospital. But all is better now, I have a new motor and I am back to work, so please call me if you need anything removed. 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top, for a new week, hope everyone enjoyed there weekend.


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks for the garrage doors, beautiful pitbulls


----------



## freespool50

called today. came out today. thanks for hauling off the scrap metal.


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top, anything made of metal boats, tractors, barns, sheds, cars trucks, title or no title, silos, nothing to big or too small


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top, we lost a motor last week, but now we have a brand new motor straight out the machine shop, so we are back to work again. We are really slow so anything helps. Just give us a call.


----------



## hebegb

> *ablesbradley (02/10/2009)*We will come to you home, business, site, we will remove any thing made of metal, car batteries, car parts, boat motors, boat anchors, electrical wire, copper piping, beer cans, if its made of metal I will remove it for free. Also all appliances working or not. If you or anyone you know could use our service, please give us a call or email. Thank you & God Bless
> Bradleys Free Removal & Recycling
> 850-313-7644 or 850-626-1420
> [email protected]
> serving the Panhandle 100% free service


I have a BIG tv I need gone....Gary @ 995-7955


----------



## miztergentz

Couldn't be happier....thanks for coming out and getting the metal! Folks, this is one hard working bunch... if you have anything, give them a call......


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top for the weekend, also has anyone tried the 3 mile bridge? are there lights in the water like there used to be?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I have an old truck bumper you are welcome to get. Live in Gulf breeze near walmart. Let me know when you want to pick it up. I will leave it out for you and tell you where!


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top for today, an the week. thanks for the bumper


----------



## Flounderpounder

Got a bud who should be calling you about a metal building.....just gave him your numbers.


----------



## ablesbradley

I tried the new 3 mile bridge, and well it was really nice being able to drive on it, and stay with your car. BUT all I caught was catfish and ells, and the lights in the water suck, they are not like they used to be at all. I tried it 2 nights in a row, on the seconed night I went to Bob sikes, that was a long walk to the end. But I caught trout in less than 5 mins of casting, then some spade, and pompinoe fish. And something took my 30lb test for a run and and about broke my pole, snaped my line. Dont know what it was, but I had fun. Has anyone tried fort pickes pier? want to go this weekend


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top for a new week if you have anything made of metal please give us a call 850-313-7644


----------



## Glastronix

Thanks for picking up all that stuff out in Seminole...we will have some more for you once I get the yard cleaned up, Ill call and let you know what all I have to see if you want it.

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## ablesbradley

Your welcome, just give me a call anytime, and i'll come pick it up


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top for the week, we need as much metal as you got


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top anything helps, even if we have to cut it down or tear it down


----------



## Catchin Hell

Appreciate you getting that tank off the rental property for me. Just wondering, do you know what kind of tank it was?


----------



## corrinas2

will have a washer for you soon....


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey it was a commercial propaine tank. 




And let us know when your ready for the washer, thanks guys


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top for the end of the weekend, need as much metal as you can throw my way


----------



## SClemente

Thanks for getting all the stuff from my yard in Gulf Breeze Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ablesbradley

hey guys what happened to the forum for the past 2 days, it kept saying server not found


----------



## gcrbama

got a washer and dryer that you can have. i was gonna fix it but instead it turned into 2 tables that my wife just loves to see when she comes to the barn. im in elberta. 251 979 8107


----------



## ablesbradley

to gcrbama, thanks I will give you a call to set a time up to pick them up


----------



## ablesbradley

need all the metals yall got this week


----------



## ablesbradley

thank you to everyone who called and calls. we take car batteries, lawn mower batteries, lawn mowers, car parts, beer cans, aluminum, copper and wire, bed rails, pipes, vacuum cleaners, tracters, tractor equipment, barns, silos, cars and trucks, with or without titles, boat motors, anything made of metal and any type of metal. Thanks313-7644


----------



## tjwareusmc

Hey, I know that this is a little bit of a tricky situation legally but I am not above taking something that I can use from a dumpster... I took my wife to Target in Foley yesterday and I drove around the store with the kids while my wife ran inside. When I drove around back, I noticed 2 very heavy duty stainless steel food service carts with high quality casters on them poking out of the top of the dumpster. If I could have lifted them or fit them into my van I probably would have taken them but I didnt have anywhere to put them. Just thought that I would put this out there......


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks mingo, I will check it out this week hopefully they will still be there. I got to get some pick ups out that way just in case they are not there its still worth a trip. Thanks again Good eyes


----------



## ablesbradley

as much as you got I will remove, thanks to everyone who has called


----------



## ablesbradley

I need all the metal you have, thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

Anyone got anything for us, we also clean up farms


----------



## ablesbradley

iTS BEEN REALLY SLOW, I need all the help I can get, I do tear downs, and clean ups as well


----------



## ablesbradley

Dose anyone weld exhaust by chance?


----------



## ablesbradley

Working really hard this week, if you got anything laying around give us a call, even if its a llitle bit of stuff, it all adds up. thanks


----------



## skiny watr

Do you take old lawnmowers?


----------



## ablesbradley

Yes we do take old lawn mowers and anything else made of any type of metal, just give us a call


----------



## wld1985

I'm looking for a Bottom drawer off a White older stove... I can get measurements if needed...Its a coil top stove.. Let me know if you have one, need it kinda quick.


----------



## ablesbradley

*wld1985*

I dont have one right now, but I will see if I cant find one


----------



## ablesbradley

We need everything you can give us, this week. So please give us a call if you have anything made of metal you need removed. Thanks 313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

WOW what a night, we went to Fort Pickens Pier, I used chunks of mullet and skip jack, I caught 5 shark from 4 o clock to 11 o clock pm. Also was using shiners we caught in the bait net, and caught 32 Spanish Mac, all between 13 to 15 inc long. The shark were only 3 feet long, but they were FINALY the first shark I have ever caught.


----------



## ablesbradley

We take anything made of metal, and all appliances. Car batteries, soda cans, mowers, boat motors, you name it I will come to you and remove them for free.


----------



## redeyes

bump. Nice guys


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks Redeyes for the Bump. To everyone else I am sorry If I have not gotten your PMs, or new post. I did not know that when the system changed, I had to update all my settings, until now... I was wondering why noone was pming or posting, yall were but the site didnt send me the notification. Well its fixed now and I assure you I will answer your post or pm quickly. Thanks to everyone and sorry again. Bradley


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top


----------



## ablesbradley

finishing the week out, if you have anything please call us


----------



## ablesbradley

ttt


----------



## john774077

Note: since you apparently are scrapping. i have been seeing a bunch of washer and other piles of metal all over in the trash around the myrtle grove area lately.


----------



## ablesbradley

well thanks john774077. I will take a look in that area next time Im out that way.


----------



## ablesbradley

ttt


----------



## ablesbradley

hey everyone Im Back I took the week off. So give us a call if you have anything you need removed. Thanks Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday weekend. 313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

ttt


----------



## Pourman1

I may have some old restaurant equipment for you in the Warrington area ...


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks pourman1, just give me a call. Same for anyone else.


----------



## ablesbradley

ttt


----------



## ablesbradley

ttt


----------



## ablesbradley

dose anyone have a generator I can borrow for 2 days, need it to run power tools on a job, can leave you a deposit for it. thanks 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks for the generator, off to work if you got anything for us to remove give us a call


----------



## ablesbradley

Ok dose anyone have a torch kit, bottles the big tall ones, with everything you need to torch, I need one asap looking to buy cheap price


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump to the top, we take Gas tanks, propane tanks, old boat motors, farm equipment, batteries, tool boxes, beer cans, copper, electric wire, metal roofing, tin, mowers, vaccum cleaners, if its metal we take it for free 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

Also I-Beams, steel structures, silos, old tractors, and equipment, cars and trucks with or without titles


----------



## gcrbama

washer and dryer in elberta al. if its worth the drive 251-979-8107


----------



## ablesbradley

gcrbama thanks I will call asap


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Gnwdad

Do you want a garage door 16x8


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump, sorry if we missed you. We have been moving, you never know how much stuff you have until you move. lol Give us a call we need all you got. thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump, I will clear all the other bumps this weekend, are the sharks still running even though its getting cold?


----------



## ablesbradley

hope everyone had a great thanksgiving


----------



## birdsnest

*Misc stuff*

I've got a broken sprinkler pump, pressure washer, and Billy Goat yard vac. Tired of storing them. The pressure washer has an 11 HP Horizontal shaft Honda engine that works fine. The Yard vac has a Tecumseh engine that needs carburetor work (cast aluminum body). The sprinkler pump is 1.5 HP with a cast iron pump works but noisey. Also have 3 metal barstools with rusted out feet.

Call me at 850 293-1235 Mark.


----------



## ablesbradley

To everyone, I am sorry if I have missed you, or been late. Our truck had burnt a valve in the head, and its ford so it took for ever to get it fixed. Ounce again I am sorry if I missed you, please give us a call if you still have anything, and to everyone else send as much as you got. Also we are now taking tvs, and computer monitors. thanks


----------



## mrwigglezdj

hey bradley, its brandon (works for donnie) 
if you come across any steel plate, thats not thin as paper let me know ill buy it for more than the scrap price...got a few ideas floating around lol


----------



## ablesbradley

Brandon, you still got my beep beep, so beep me I might have some


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Last weekend before x-mas, we need everything metal you've all got. I will take tvs, computer monitors, if its made of any type of metal I will pick it up for FREE. We recently just got the truck fixed and have been down for a while, so anything help please call 850-313-7644 THANKS TO EVEYONE


----------



## ablesbradley

to the top


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Everyone, This year I am starting racing in the streetstock class on dirt. I have the car and motor to get to the front 85 monte carlo ss. I am asking this to everyone, I am looking for Sponsors I have the whole car available just about. I am not looking for much anything helps. But I have alot of room for plenty of advertisment on the car. thanks 850-313-7644


----------



## gbliz

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump, need all the metal anyone has


----------



## Charlie2

*Dryer*

Still have that old dryer.

I called three times and left message.

Charlie Smoote
453-6965


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks Charlie2


----------



## ablesbradley

bump i need all the metal anyone has, I am in a really bad spot, I have to pay bills and unexpected funeral expences at the same time I will come get what ever it is made of metal any type of metal


----------



## ablesbradley

also I have a race car for sale amd a lot of performance parts for sbc listed on craigslist


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump, need all the metal please if you have it


----------



## GatorTamer

I have a old metal shed that i need removed if you are interested please give me a call 8502071482


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks GatorTamer , I will be in Pensacola, gulfbreeze, Navarre, and Crestview today if anyone in these areas has anything call us we will come today


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

I take computer monitors, tvs, not the wooden ones, or projection. Anything made of anytype of metal, car batteries, lawnmowers, you name it I will come get asap thanks need all you got right now


----------



## REDFISH101

Just wondering which scrapyard do you use?


----------



## ablesbradley

I will clean farms, tear down silos, old water towers, metal buildings, old tractors, heavy equipment, I take cars and trucks or buses with or with out titles. If its made of metal I will come get it if I have to tear down, or cut up I can, I also have roll off containers for large loads. Thank You so if you can think of anything you have laying around I will come get it. I go to alabama, and panhandle, thank you to everyone, everything helps


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Charlie2

*Dryer*

Dryer still awaits. 4536965. C2


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks C2, called left message


----------



## ablesbradley

bump[


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You are only supposed to bump you post once a day, might want to cut back on that so you dont get in trouble. 

On a side note, like stated above what scrap yard do you use? THe one off Fairfield, GSI.


----------



## ablesbradley

Pinksnappercatcher Thanks for the heads up, yes I use GSI and Autoshred


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks to everyone who has called, hope everyone is ok after the storm


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey everyone I will be in Pensacola in the morning, and navare and milton tomorrow all day. So if your in the ares above and you need something removed call 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Charlie2

*TV Pickup*

I didn't realize that you picked up TVs until I read your flier or I would have let you pick it up when you picked up the dryer. Sorry.

Come any time and pick it up. 

Charlie
West Pensacola


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks Charlie2, call you soon


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## bamafan611

*Summerdale AL*

I have some scrap that you are welcome to if you come over this far.
bamafan611//251-988-8032


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we need all the metal an appliances you got thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

fridge?


----------



## ablesbradley

pinksnappercatcher/ thanks I sent you a pm, give me a call 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

I will be all over pensacola today, and perdido key so if you have any thing metal you want picked up call us 850-313-7644 thanks we need as much as we can get


----------



## Ultralite

bradley and his wife bri just left my house with a bunch of things including a grill, sofa, tv, monitor, etc...

i want to say this is a young couple with small kids and are both super nice and hardworking folks...please do not hesitate to take him up on his offers...they come to your house and pick up all kinds of things up that otherwise might be of no use to you anymore...

they also sell used appliances of all kinds...

thanks for coming all the way out here guys and it was my pleasure to have met you...


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks ULTRALITE, for the review. Any time you need us just give us a call. Same for everyone else, thanks again


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day we need all the metal you got thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump again


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Ok we need everything you got this week, propane tanks, grills, m,owers, motors, old farm equipment, anything just give us a call thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day


----------



## ablesbradley

I will be in pensacola all day tomorrow and Gulfbrezze as well so if you have any thing in this area let me know thanks!


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Sixgun

I've got a small boat trailer I'm fixing to give/scrap. Located in Josephine. 

PM if you have interest or business this way.


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks sixgun. I will PM you try for tomorrow.


Bump for the day


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we need all u got


----------



## ablesbradley

bump again, dose anyone know how to delete some of my old post, like bumps I tried to edit but there was no delete option


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the weekend


----------



## FelixH

Sent you a PM. I've got some stuff I'd like taken away...


----------



## ablesbradley

bump Im in gulfbreeze all day today, and Navare Mary ester if you got anything even a little bit call where on the road thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

have a GreatEaster


----------



## ablesbradley

will be in Perdido key, gulf breeze and navare tomorrow, give us a call if you have anything to be picked up, thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day


----------



## jcallaham

These people are for real,I called to have my old truck top hauled off and the whole family showed up 15 minutes later. great service,thanks again.


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks for http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/jcallaham-11038/the compliment jcallaham Anyone else need us give us a call


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the day I will be in alabama by willcox and robertsdale today


----------



## ablesbradley

Happy Mothers Day to everyone, good luck to all the dads, lol


----------



## ablesbradley

bump needing all the metal you've got thanks


----------



## Weaver Brown

These folks helped me clean out my garage today. Quick and easy. Good job I appreciate it.


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks for the compliment Weaver Brown. We need all the metal everyones got so give us a call. Appliances, riding mowers, batteries, boat motors, drives, anything made of any type of metal, if its really big and we need to bring our tourches and ect, we can also offer you cash , also if you have a load to fill my trailer we can offer cash as well. Thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump will be in pensacola gulfbreeze am navarre


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we need all you got, thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump needing everything youve got thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we need all the metal, an appliances you have.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump again, need all the metal you have, old grills, computer monitors, computer towers, batteries, mowers, appliances ect.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump, Johnsons Beach is the best, on the gulf side


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## skiny watr

I've got an old riding mower if you want it. I live in Molino. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## parrothead001

I have a fridge I need out of my garage in Navarre. Call me 850-776-3564

Gary


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks parrothead001 see you tomorrow, and skiny watr I sent you a PM, Bump for everyone else, I am going to be in Pensacola, Gulfbreeze and Navare tomorrow


----------



## ablesbradley

bump, in navare all day


----------



## ablesbradley

Happy 4th of july weekend to everyone. We are working this weekend so please if you have anything metal please call us, we need all you got 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Happy 4th of July


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump needing everything you got


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## sureicanfish

... .


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

we are working rain or shine, so let us know if you have anything. thanks
AND THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HAVE CALLED US AND WHO HAVE TOOK THE TIME TO READ.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

we need everything you got this week and next, thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## jpwalnuthill

*metal*

pm'ed


----------



## jpwalnuthill

*Metal*

Thanks for hauling off steel. looks a lot better around here. You'll call these guys if you have scrap metal to get rid of. Good Guys to deal with.


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks jpwalnuthill helped out allot.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone who has helped us and been great friends as well.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Flatfoot

Pm sent


----------



## ablesbradley

got it


----------



## joebuck

that oven that flatfoot wanted picked up got picked up yesterday by someone, don't know if it was ya'll or not, but it is gone ......


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump we need all the metal items youve got thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bumo


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun

i phoned you in the week and you never came around or phoned, have a bunch of stuff now we have a dumpster coming tuesday


----------



## ablesbradley

fish4fun sorry about that, sent you a Pm, will come get it asap if you still have it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun

thanks man,seeyou tomorrow


----------



## ablesbradley

We will be in perdido, gulfbreeze FT walton and Destin today, so if you have anything you want removed in these areas today give us a call. Thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

if anyone has any metal or appliances, grills, batteries, mowers ect give us a call we are working all weekend


----------



## oxbeast1210

When's ur next trip to Milton ?


----------



## oxbeast1210

*thanks*

thanks for picking all that up !! sorry i missed you guys was out with the wife 

thanks again!


----------



## ablesbradley

I am needing all the metal an appliances you have this week. Also I have another post on here, I own Ables Lowest Cost Appliances, so if you need any appliances used, but in great condition, everything comes with a 90 Day Warranty. Side by Sides starting at $200 for late 90s models, $300 to $400 for 2000 Models and $450 to $600 for Stainless Steel Side by Sides. Washer and Dryer sets, $300 to $400, washers $100 to $150 same for dryers. Freezers $150 all upright. the list goes on from there so let me know if you need anything. Also if you have any metal thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey when is your next Milton pickup? I have about 4 rims/tires and a really old metal washer i need picked up
thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we need all the metal you got and old appliances


----------



## ablesbradley

bump needing all the metal thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

we need all the old appliances and metals you have, also left over yard sale items


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## emeraldcozy

I`ve got an old swing set in the backyard that needs hauling off. let me know


----------



## ablesbradley

emeraldcozy sent you a pm,


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump we are now taking yard sale left overs as well. So give us a call with what you got.


----------



## ablesbradley

we need all you have got, we also pick up left over yard sale items.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Xiphius

have a stand up freezer that worked when i last unplugged it. in perdido key...


----------



## ablesbradley

Xiphius sent you a pm


----------



## Stressless

Ditto = stand up freezer/runs needs gone ASAP.

PM'd


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

hey guys things are really slow lately so let me know if you got anything everything counts. We also clean up Farms as well no job too big or small


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

we take anything made of Metal, and all Appliances working or not in any condition. We take bikes, grills, batteries, boat motors, mowers push and riding, lawn furniture, ac units, hot water heaters, cars and trucks with or with out titles. Busses, tractors, farm equipment, silos, We come to you, we clean out and up farms, land ect... Too sum it up we take anything made of metal, any type of metal, copper, alluminum, brass, ect. No Job too small or big, we do it all. On bigger jobs we an even offer you cash just depends on how much you have. We go from pensacola, to mobile, to oarnge beach, to Destin to well just ask if its a 3 hour drive I might go depending on what you have. I will re edit this post later to give further details


----------



## TURTLE

*Looking forward to the new washer today.:thumbup:*


----------



## ablesbradley

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas, be safe and give us a call if you need us, we are back working.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Happy new year to everyone, thanks for a great year


----------



## MillerTime

Do you guys take old non working boat parts?


----------



## ablesbradley

MillerTime yes we do Sent you a pm, call me 313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Ok We are BACK, We have been down since the Accident but now we are Back to work Full Force. So give us a call with what ever you have... Appliances, grills, mowers, Batteries, ac units, boat motors, if its metal we take, we also offer cash for Large Loads ect.... Thanks 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Keep an eye out for a metal cabinet.
Something I can mount a table saw on.
Ideally waist high and 20" front to back and 15" wide or so.
Like a three drawer file cabinet.


----------



## Mikvi

Do you want a hot water heater?


----------



## ablesbradley

Mikvi yes we will take the hot water heater, thanks.


----------



## countryjwh

You ever in south mobile county? Fridge n dishwasher?


----------



## ablesbradley

countryjwh yes we do go into Mobile usually once a week. just give me a call. thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## SHunter

*fridge*

Thanks fellow for picking up the fridge and stool Wednesday.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump, we also offer cash on some items


----------



## kahala boy

Do you answer pms?


----------



## ablesbradley

yes I do, If you sent me a pm I do not have it in my pms


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

panhandle and parts of alabama


----------



## asago

Thanks guys for picking up my fridge, grills, cable, and battery today! It's so nice to have the garage space back!


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey everyone I am expanding a little and I could use all the help I can get with Likes on Facebook, reviews on our website, and reviews on google maps. in google maps type in Ables Free Appliance Removal and Recycling and click write a review. Like us on Facebook at facebook.com/ALCApplianceRepair. Our new Website still under some construction but its live at http://myhomeappliancerepair.com/
Thank you to everyone for all of your support


----------



## ablesbradley

We are back up and running full force and ready to pick up your old appliances and or metal items, just give us a call. 100% FREE


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------

